# 2017 Laurens County Sportsmen's Club Catfish Tournament



## bencrook (Aug 5, 2017)

2017 Laurens County Sportsmen's Club Catfish Tournament @ Oconee River

•September 23rd & 24th 2017

•Location: 300 Sportsman Club Rd, Dublin Ga, 31021

•Entry Fee: $50.00 per angler w/ minimum of $100.00 per boat

•Payout - (80/20 Split)
1st - 50%
2nd - 25%
3rd - 15%
4th - 10%

*BOAT ENTRIES DETERMINES YOUR PAYOUT!*

_____________________________________

Rules

1. Tournament Hours: 12:00 pm, Saturday, September 23rd, to 12:00 pm, Sunday September 24th. If you haven't registered for the tournament by September 8th, 2017, you may register and pay cash at the Laurens County Boat Ramp

2. An optional rules meeting will be held September 23rd, 10:00 am at the club house at the Laurens County Sportsmen's Club

3. All boats must weigh in by 12:00 pm on Sunday, September 24th. Boats may be put in at any landing on the Oconee River from the Lake Sinclair Dam to the Altamaha River, but fishermen must attend weigh in at the Laurens County Sportsmen's Club by boat or vehicle.

4. All fish must be caught within the banks of the Oconee River, using any legal means - pole, bush hooks, trotlines, noodling, etc. - as state rules permit.

5. Commercial fishing is prohibited. Standard fishing license and state laws/rules apply

6. Anglers should try to keep fish alive, but fish will be accepted if not alive. 

7. Team members must fish from the same boat

8. "TOTAL WEIGHT" per boat will be weighed in. Once all your fish has been weighed in and recorded, it is part of your catch. You cannot replace with any fish.

9. Winners will be determined at the close of the tournament 

10. Ties and disqualifications will be decided by the tournament committee and their decisions are final. 

**For More Information, Feel Free To Contact Ben @ (478)290-9001.***


----------



## bencrook (Aug 6, 2017)

If anyone is interested in fishing this tournament, feel free to message me, call or text, or email me at bcrook127@gmail.com

If you need entry forms, let me know and I'll have one mailed to you or if you're in the Laurens County area or surrounding counties, I have entry forms at Dublin Hunting & Fishing and Harden's Grocery on Hwy 19 and also at the Laurens County Sportsmen's Club

-Ben (478)290-9001 - bcrook127@gmail.com


----------

